# Using 26W 6500K CFL spiral bulb for planted tank



## Boredomb (Aug 8, 2011)

I have heard of people using those lights over 10 gallon tanks with no problem. They were growing medium lighted plants fine. Not sure about the wattages they were using? Though I think you would be okay with that one. Might just have to mess with the time the light is on along with nutrients if there is an algae build up.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

j0onahra3 said:


> Hi, so I just wanted to know if using a 26W 6500K spiral bulb... kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will work, what are you using as a fixture for it? 

If it is too much light you can raise it some perhaps.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree that it sounds fine. If you are using a clamp on fixture you may need to build a light bar if you need to raise the bulb above what the fixture will allow.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Just be careful not to put it too close to the glass......most of those flexible desk lamps don't run 26w bulbs. So it'll be underdriven I think.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Most of those Edison socket base desk or clamp on lamps will run up to a 60W incandescent bulb so any spiral CFL would be fine as they are less wattage. As of yesterday I'm using that exact same CFL for my 1.5 gal shrimp bowl. Likely too much light for me, but should work fine for you. Just keep a close eye out for algae.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

works great over my 10g, i can grow high light plants such as Syngonanthus sp. tonina fluviatilis and ludwigia inclinata pantanal successfully.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone here have any experience with these bulbs with a larger tank - like a 55 gallon? I'm trying to get some answers as to which would provide better light - a 4 bulb T8 or four or five of these pointing down vertically above the tank. They would be in the reflectors from clamp on work lights. Everyone keeps going to T5s. I don't want T5s. I don't run CO2. I may run DIY CO2 but on a 55 it will not be like running pressurized injected CO2. I am having a great outcome with these (spirals) on my 30 gallon long. The 55 is just so much deeper.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

donh said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with these bulbs with a larger tank - like a 55 gallon? I'm trying to get some answers as to which would provide better light - a 4 bulb T8 or four or five of these pointing down vertically above the tank. They would be in the reflectors from clamp on work lights. Everyone keeps going to T5s. I don't want T5s. I don't run CO2. I may run DIY CO2 but on a 55 it will not be like running pressurized injected CO2. I am having a great outcome with these (spirals) on my 30 gallon long. The 55 is just so much deeper.


See my answer in your thread.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

donh said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with these bulbs with a larger tank - like a 55 gallon? I'm trying to get some answers as to which would provide better light - a 4 bulb T8 or four or five of these pointing down vertically above the tank. They would be in the reflectors from clamp on work lights. Everyone keeps going to T5s. I don't want T5s. I don't run CO2. I may run DIY CO2 but on a 55 it will not be like running pressurized injected CO2. I am having a great outcome with these (spirals) on my 30 gallon long. The 55 is just so much deeper.


I'm running 3 over a 40 gallon breeder. I think 4-5 of these would be great for a 55, with the metal reflector work lights pointing straight down. 

It's my personal opinion, but I feel its the most versatile lighting option. If you want higher light, up the wattage or add a light. If you want lower light, reduce the wattage or remove a light. Build an adjustable way to hang then and you can increase or reduce the lighting that way as well. 

Replacing bulbs and reducing or upping the wattage won't break the bank, nor will the initial cost of the fixtures. 

Check out my 40 gallon journal in my sig and you can see how the lights are setup.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> I'm running 3 over a 40 gallon breeder. I think 4-5 of these would be great for a 55, with the metal reflector work lights pointing straight down.
> 
> It's my personal opinion, but I feel its the most versatile lighting option. If you want higher light, up the wattage or add a light. If you want lower light, reduce the wattage or remove a light. Build an adjustable way to hang then and you can increase or reduce the lighting that way as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! That was the way I was leaning. But even $50 is an investment right now. I wanted to get some insight from people who have tried it. I really appreciate your answer.


----------



## deleted_user_11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> See my answer in your thread.


Thanks Hoppy. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 19, 2011)

donh said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with these bulbs with a larger tank - like a 55 gallon? I'm trying to get some answers as to which would provide better light - a 4 bulb T8 or four or five of these pointing down vertically above the tank. They would be in the reflectors from clamp on work lights. Everyone keeps going to T5s. I don't want T5s. I don't run CO2. I may run DIY CO2 but on a 55 it will not be like running pressurized injected CO2. I am having a great outcome with these (spirals) on my 30 gallon long. The 55 is just so much deeper.


This is what I have on my 150 gallon African Cichlid tank. No live plants. I think maybe if I doubled up the bulbs I could maybe pull it off.








Video of tank.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yiz8V-FA6Vo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

I use these bulbs on my small tanks 5 - 12 gallons with great success with low - high light plants.


12 gallon tall


























10 gallon


----------



## j0onahra3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Whoa those are awesome pictures, guys!
I appreciate the help and advice! 
As for the fixture i'm using, I am using the regular clamp on reflector fixtures.
You can find those for REALLY cheap at home depot, lowes, or walmart.
So I changed my lighting on my 20 gallon tank to 2 26 watt 6500K CFLs... because my t5ho lights were starting to dim... probably due to it being so old.
So my plants were dying in my 20 gallon.. changed the lights on there, and they look GREAT! The light is so much brighter and all my plants are getting equal amount of light.

I just put an egg crate on top of my lid-less tank and placed the reflectors directly on them. They dont seem to cause any heat problems IMO.
If they did, I would know haha.

Again, BEAUTIFUL tanks. and Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## j0onahra3 (Mar 3, 2011)

darkoon said:


> works great over my 10g, i can grow high light plants such as Syngonanthus sp. tonina fluviatilis and ludwigia inclinata pantanal successfully.


As for darkoon, are you using 1 26w 6500K CFL for your 10 gallon?
I can kinda see that its centered, but at the same time, ur plants seem to get all the light it needs  Also, are u using pressurized co2 in that tank?


----------

